
South Korea opens K-City, the latest fake town built for self-driving cars - artsandsci
https://qz.com/1121372/south-korea-opens-k-city-the-latest-fake-town-built-for-self-driving-cars/
======
tooltalk
so there would be cars just cruising around on their own without any drivers
or passengers?

